# Puppy Colors?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I want to see some pictures of puppies! Specifically, their colors. 

I want to see the differences in a sable's coat as a puppy vs. a black/red or black/tan, since I'm not sure if there's much of a difference?


----------



## CHRIS925 (Dec 26, 2009)

My baby girl Lexy. (Pics taken @ 10wks.)

Not too sure how to classify her (color wise)?

Love her to death though


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Here is a great thread on sables:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=288992&page=1#Post288992
Chris, your pup is a black and tan and a cute one at that!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Black / Red


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Looking at the bottom pix, I'm wondering if Zeva is a black and red instead of a black and tan?
















please excuse the mess in the background, the weather has been nasty


----------



## jamcy1 (Sep 13, 2009)

My boy Cangas at 8 weeks











At 12 weeks










Now at 5 months










He is a black/red


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Konotashi
> I want to see the differences in a sable's coat as a puppy vs. a black/red or black/tan, since I'm not sure if there's much of a difference?


There is a BIG difference.









Black/Tan pups are black, with slight tan markings on their feet, faces and chests. Whereas sable pups look very different.

Sables at around 2 weeks (sorry, can't find any pics of black/tans at that age right now):









Black/Tans and Sables at 3-4 weeks:

















And around 5 weeks:

































Our 2 littermates, Heidi a Black/Tan and Hannah a Sable, at 12 weeks:


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: KonotashiI want to see some pictures of puppies! Specifically, their colors.
> 
> I want to see the differences in a sable's coat as a puppy vs. a black/red or black/tan, since I'm not sure if there's much of a difference?


Define "puppy". Keyzah is only 4 months but her coat colors have changed drastically in the two months she has been with me. All GSD pups coats change a lot from 8 weeks to adult, except the solid blacks and whites- they are pretty much the same.









Keyzah at 8 weeks










Keyzah at 11 weeks










Keyzah at 13 weeks










Keyzah at 17 weeks


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KonotashiI want to see some pictures of puppies! Specifically, their colors.
> 
> I want to see the differences in a sable's coat as a puppy vs. a black/red or black/tan, since I'm not sure if there's much of a difference?


Actually, there's usually way MORE of a difference as a young puppy than an adult. The sables tend to be kinda of a solid grayish (some darker than others) while a black in red/tan dog starts out more like a bi-color with the amount of black coverage.


Sable puppy:









Black and red puppy:









The sable puppy will probably grow up to look very much like this (the father):









The black and red puppy looks like this:


----------



## tgolike (Apr 30, 2010)

*Little man Major*

This is Major. I am assuming he is a black and tan, but I am sure you all can tell me more.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, your pup Major is a cute black and tan. As far as how much black will stay, you'd have to look at the parents. Do they have a blanket or saddle?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd on the left. 








Sigurd left again.








Sigurd almost a year.

I was told by my breeder he is a black & red.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is a BLACK and TAN (colour) blanket back (pattern) German Shepherd.

@ 6 weeks old (at the breeder's still):


















@ 1 year old:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage is also a blanket pattern blk/tan but his tan is light



















and now 11 months


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Cash when he was 8 weeks. He's black/red


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Tag. @ 13 weeks. I'm thinking he'll be a red sable.









At 4.5 weeks.
2 sable puppies. Cade in the foreground, who is more of a patterned sable now. The one in the background is more a silver sable, you can see his tan pigment is faded.











Some other puppies @ 6.5 weeks...A Black and tan and a sable.


----------



## tgolike (Apr 30, 2010)

*Picture of Major's mom*

Here is a picture of Major's mom. His dad looked a lot the same as the Mom just a lighter color. I just looked up the difference between a blanket and a saddle and the Mom and the dad both had saddles, definitely not blankets.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Akbar is a black sable

a few minutes old









4 weeks

















6 weeks

























8 weeks









3 months









4 months


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Isa is black and red 

5 weeks









8 weeks

















5months


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody is black and tan

8 weeks









3 months


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

ive been offered this pup(laying down).... will she be black and tan or black and red?

this is her dad


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I was told Jake was a black and tan, what do you think? I'm confused....he is 13 weeks old...


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Silver, Cream, Tan, Red are all colors in a spectrum from faded to rich. Dogs are all genetically black and tan. I find that coloration in puppies changes. My experience has been that often the tan will darken up some. 

Melissa the puppy laying down *looks* more black and tan to me, as does Jake. But like I said it's not really always clear cut, but more of a spectrum.


----------



## czech gsd (Feb 26, 2010)

here is Kato at 13 days (Erri son)


----------



## Melissa (Mar 17, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> Silver, Cream, Tan, Red are all colors in a spectrum from faded to rich. Dogs are all genetically black and tan. I find that coloration in puppies changes. My experience has been that often the tan will darken up some.
> 
> Melissa the puppy laying down *looks* more black and tan to me, as does Jake. But like I said it's not really always clear cut, but more of a spectrum.


Do you think she will end up like her father, pattern and colour wise? or alot lighter then him?


----------

